# L’uva Bella Winery



## Runningwolf (Feb 3, 2011)

Went to Luvabella Winery in Youngstown Ohio today. This place is totally awesome and the folks were very hospitable giving us a complete tour of the place. The cooler they were cold stabilizing in will hold 20 tractor trailer loads of juice and grapes. They carry the full line of juices from Chile, California and Italy along with supplies and barrels. The food they serve is unbelievably good also. Defiantly the next place for western PAer's to meet. I know the produce company Here in Erie, PA sells only limited juice supplies compared to what is available.


----------



## Julie (Feb 3, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Went to Luvabella Winery in Youngstown Ohio today. This place is totally awesome and the folks were very hospitable giving us a complete tour of the place. The cooler they were cold stabilizing in will hold 20 tractor trailer loads of juice and grapes. They carry the full line of juices from Chile, California and Italy along with supplies and barrels. The food they serve is unbelievably good also. Defiantly the next place for western PAer's to meet. I know the produce company Here in Erie, PA sells only limited juice supplies compared to what is available.



Aha, I told you we needed to go there!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 3, 2011)

Did you get the complete tour when you went? He offered to sell it to and agreed to stay on for six months. $5,000,000

I did pick up two 3 gallon Better Bottles.


----------



## Julie (Feb 3, 2011)

No didn't get the tour, the bartender was there by himself and the bar was very busy.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 3, 2011)

The winemaker and another guy gave us the tour. The owner took care of us at the bar and kept opening bottles left and right for us to try. Dang I had to order a coke to drink for lunch before I left to head back home. It was about 95 miles from house.


----------



## Flem (Feb 4, 2011)

Wetted my appetite, Dan.
My wife and I are making a road trip today. I hear another 6-gallon carboy calling my name---"d--n you guys", anyway. I'll post back later.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 4, 2011)

Anxious to hear your comments. Italian corkers are under $100.00.


----------



## Flem (Feb 4, 2011)

Well, my wife and I made it back from the L'uva Bella winery. You would never know it from the outside, but the inside is beautiful. It's too bad (for them) that it's located in the middle of nowhere-it could be a gold mine (maybe it is, but we were the only 2 there). We talked with the co-owner, Ruth who is Franks wife. She was very knowledgeable and accomodating. 
Between the two of us we sampled 11 wines, had a lunch of Panini's (turkey and veggie), took a tour, bought three bottles of their wine (Pinot Noir, Muscato and Carmenere), a 6 gallon glass carboy, and 2 cases of 375ml bottles. It came out to a $145.00 lunch. Plus gas. 
Fortunately, it's only about 35 minutes from my home. Oh yes, it would be a great place for the Western PA'ers lunch. Could maybe even attract a couple Ohioans.
I was prepared to buy the Italian floor corker for $99.00 but it was a misprint on the website. It was actually $125.00. I could have pushed it, but I'm really not that way. Their retail section was not overly impressive,
Overeall, I'd definitely give this place a "2 thumbs up".


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 4, 2011)

Mike the one thing you didn't taste I'm sure is the Orange muscat. It's not even bottled yet but he gave us a taste out of the vessel. It was really good and had a good orange taste to it.


----------



## Flem (Feb 4, 2011)

Didn't get that opportunity this time. There were many more I would have liked to sample but I didn't have a DD.
Tomorrow is another day (not literally).


----------

